# I Signori del Calcio: Johan Cruyff



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2014)

Guardatelo ragazzi, una bellissima intervista ad uno dei più forti giocatori di tutti i tempi
il minuto a 5:30 ci riguarda
bella la storiella su Romario  
23:30 è interessantissimo!

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2014)

grandissimo giocatore che è scaduto terribilmente da allenatore poco prima di prenderne 4 dal Milan in finale di Champions.. Mai vista tanta arroganza.. Umiliazione meritatissima quella che gli abbiamo rifilato.


----------



## Belfast Boy (25 Gennaio 2014)

Antipatico e presuntuoso come pochi (ma è un vezzo comune agli Olandesi). Indubbio che sia stato letteralmente un mito da giocatore il quale ha incarnato il calcio totale all'ennesima potenza ma che purtroppo non l'ho vissuto in prima persona ma solo come riflesso.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Vista ieri. Bellissima intervista.


----------



## Djici (25 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Antipatico e presuntuoso come pochi



mi ricorda qualcuno


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> mi ricorda qualcuno



Però riesce a dire cose per niente banali. Come qualcuno.


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però riesce a dire cose per niente banali. Come qualcuno.



1994 Atene. Io credo che disse un bel po' di boiate prima della partita..XD


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> 1994 Atene. Io credo che disse un bel po' di boiate prima della partita..XD



Ha solo sbagliato a dire per chi sarebbe finita 4 a 0.


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha solo sbagliato a dire per chi sarebbe finita 4 a 0.



oltre ad averci definito una squadretta e aver fatto fotografare la squadra con la coppa prima della partita..


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Pivellino (26 Gennaio 2014)

Magari siete giovani, e non potete capire che caspita di grande fantastico irripetibile giocatore era questo qui.
Si vedono scampoli in cui ridicolizza Oriali. Era un giocatore completo, un mix di potenza e tecnica 20 anni avanti a tutti.
Per 5/6 anni il più forte giocatore del mondo ad inizio anni '70.
Poi il video, interessantissimo. Tanti spunti ottimi e tante cose che qui si dicono già, ma sentirle da lui.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Magari siete giovani, e non potete capire che caspita di grande fantastico irripetibile giocatore era questo qui.
> Si vedono scampoli in cui ridicolizza Oriali. Era un giocatore completo, un mix di potenza e tecnica 20 anni avanti a tutti.
> Per 5/6 anni il più forte giocatore del mondo ad inizio anni '70.
> Poi il video, interessantissimo. Tanti spunti ottimi e tante cose che qui si dicono già, ma sentirle da lui.



Non posso sindacare su questo. Però, senza aprire le solite flammate, quel tipo di gioco sarebbe inattuabile ora.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Magari siete giovani, e non potete capire che caspita di grande fantastico irripetibile giocatore era questo qui.
> Si vedono scampoli in cui ridicolizza Oriali. Era un giocatore completo, un mix di potenza e tecnica 20 anni avanti a tutti.
> Per 5/6 anni il più forte giocatore del mondo ad inizio anni '70.
> Poi il video, interessantissimo. Tanti spunti ottimi e tante cose che qui si dicono già, ma sentirle da lui.



Non dire queste cose che poi arrivano i fans di Messi e CR7 e ti spernacchiano 

Ovviamente è come dici tu, certo quell'Ajax era una squadra aliena, ma Johann era immenso di per sé...


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Magari siete giovani, e non potete capire che caspita di grande fantastico irripetibile giocatore era questo qui.
> Si vedono scampoli in cui ridicolizza Oriali. Era un giocatore completo, un mix di potenza e tecnica 20 anni avanti a tutti.
> Per 5/6 anni il più forte giocatore del mondo ad inizio anni '70.
> Poi il video, interessantissimo. Tanti spunti ottimi e tante cose che qui si dicono già, ma sentirle da lui.


Nella sua ultima partita quello che lo ha ereditato e superato è entrato al suo posto. Van Basten.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2014)

Ha detto cose importantissime, tanto per cominciare su se stesso, riguardo al fatto che fosse considerato un calciatore totale dice che in fondo il portiere sapeva parare meglio di lui, il terzino giocare sulla fascia meglio di lui etc. e quindi è tutta una questione di caratteristiche, ognuno ha le sue caratteristiche e io sono assolutamente d'accordo, non si possono fare classifiche vere e proprie perché ognuno dei grandi lo è stato a modo suo.
Da qui si riallaccia a Xavi e dice che Xavi è un giocatore simile a lui perché capace di alzare o abbassare il ritmo a seconda della situazione, ecco, questo gioco di ritmi lo vorrei far capire a tanti tifosi che non si spiegano il perché di certi risultati sportivi, lo vorrei spiegare soprattutto agli juventini, questo significa essere una grande squadra, non imporsi sempre e dominare sempre ma anche capire quando bisogna subire.
Un altro discorso importantissimo è quello dell'allenatore che non può allenare quindici persone, ci dev'essere chi spiega la difesa, chi l'attacco, chi le palle alte, una cosa rivoluzionaria all'epoca ma che non si è capita a fondo neanche oggi e se ci pensate è quello che vorrebbe fare Seedorf, spero in questo senso ci dia tante soddisfazioni questo nuovo modo di allenare.
Infine un altro discorso che mi è piaciuto tantissimo è quello sulla vittoria perché dice che in un campionato di venti squadre non possono vincere tutte, vince una, non per questo le altre vanno in campo per soffrire, bisogna divertirsi, gareggiare, fare sana competizione e alla fine complimenti al migliore, noi invece siamo ossessionati dalla vittoria, nell'Italia del calcio come nell'Italia in generale, non so quanto possa essere vero ma lo dice anche della sua Olanda, si scendeva in campo per giocare e divertirsi se poi non si vince morta lì, una filosofia che dovrebbe essere applicata nella propria vita oltre che nello sport.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2014)

sono contento che vi è piaciuto il video...una grandissima intervista
Sky è sempre avanti a tutti

ah...per me Cruijff è stato il Giocatore Europeo più forte di tutti i tempi (dopo Maldini)


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ha la stessa età di Capello, Hiddink, Heynckes ma ha dovuto smettere di allenare 20 anni prima, peccato.


----------



## ale009 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Sentire da Porrà che il calcio italiano è cambiato grazie a Prandelli e Montella fa rabbrividire!!! comunque bello il video mi è piaciuta l'intervista


----------



## Belfast Boy (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sono contento che vi è piaciuto il video...una grandissima intervista
> Sky è sempre avanti a tutti
> 
> ah...per me Cruijff è stato il Giocatore Europeo più forte di tutti i tempi (dopo Maldini)



Onestamente lo metterei al primo posto, senza nulla togliere al grandissimo Paolo. La differenza è che uno ha incarnato una nuova filosofia di calcio, l'altro una nuova filosofia di ruolo specifico (terzino).
Sul podio, ci metto George Best con buona pace degli estimatori dei crucchi...soldatini, cecchini ecc. ma poche emozioni.
Poi va beh ci sarebbero Eusebio, Puskas, Platini ecc. ecc. ma di innovativo non ha portato nulla in realtà, grandissimi giocatori, anzi fuoriclasse ma seguivo il tuo discorso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Onestamente lo metterei al primo posto, senza nulla togliere al grandissimo Paolo. La differenza è che uno ha incarnato una nuova filosofia di calcio, l'altro una nuova filosofia di ruolo specifico (terzino).
> Sul podio, ci metto George Best con buona pace degli estimatori dei crucchi...soldatini, cecchini ecc. ma poche emozioni.
> Poi va beh ci sarebbero Eusebio, Puskas, Platini ecc. ecc. ma di innovativo non ha portato nulla in realtà, grandissimi giocatori, anzi fuoriclasse ma seguivo il tuo discorso.



non so...perchè Paolo come ho detto in altri post è stato l'unico giocatore a durare 20 anni da uno dei migliori in circolazione...nel 2006-2007 era ancora forte


----------



## Belfast Boy (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non so...perchè Paolo come ho detto in altri post è stato l'unico giocatore a durare 20 anni da uno dei migliori in circolazione...nel 2006-2007 era ancora forte



Come centrale però. Ebbe la lungimiranza di cambiare ruolo, oltre a rinunciare a nazionale ecc.
Io seguivo il discorso sulla filosofia calcistica e la mia opinione (sindacabilissima, ci mancherebbe altro...) è che Cruyff abbia incarnato la modernità in un calcio totale mai visto prima di allora.
Poi ribadisco come fosse antipatico (tra l'altro onestamente neppure Paolo è un simpaticone, va detto questo) arrogante ecc. ecc. Ma giudico il calciatore e soprattutto per quello che ha portato nel calcio. Lo stesso Best che metto sul podio era un ubriacone, donnaiolo e fanfarone ma ha reinventato un ruolo.
Io mi basavo su questo, non su longevità o numero di vittorie ecc.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Come centrale però. Ebbe la lungimiranza di cambiare ruolo, oltre a rinunciare a nazionale ecc.
> Io seguivo il discorso sulla filosofia calcistica e la mia opinione (sindacabilissima, ci mancherebbe altro...) è che Cruyff abbia incarnato la modernità in un calcio totale mai visto prima di allora.
> Poi ribadisco come fosse antipatico (tra l'altro onestamente neppure Paolo è un simpaticone, va detto questo) arrogante ecc. ecc. Ma giudico il calciatore e soprattutto per quello che ha portato nel calcio. Lo stesso Best che metto sul podio era un ubriacone, donnaiolo e fanfarone ma ha reinventato un ruolo.
> Io mi basavo su questo, non su longevità o numero di vittorie ecc.



si Cruijff credo che è la persona che ha dato di più al Calcio...ha inventato anche il tiki-taka non dimentichiamocelo...se si giudica il più Grande dico Cruijff, invece il più forte dico Maldini
Best è un altro giocatore che amavo...è riuscito ad essere considerato come uno dei più forti di sempre giocando fino a 26-27 anni a grandi livelli...pazzesco cosa poteva diventare anche se Maradona sarebbe rimasto sempre il numero 1 perchè anche lui poteva fare di più


----------



## Belfast Boy (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si Cruijff credo che è la persona che ha dato di più al Calcio...ha inventato anche il tiki-taka non dimentichiamocelo...se si giudica il più Grande dico Cruijff, invece il più forte dico Maldini
> Best è un altro giocatore che amavo...è riuscito ad essere considerato come uno dei più forti di sempre giocando fino a 26-27 anni a grandi livelli...pazzesco cosa poteva diventare anche se Maradona sarebbe rimasto sempre il numero 1 perchè anche lui poteva fare di più


Certo, io parlavo di europei e seguivo il discorso di quanto avessero trasformato il gioco, mantenendomi in questi paletti.
Se invece le vediamo in termini assoluti, ovvero semplicemente fuoriclasse i nomi sono innumerevoli: Pelè, Garrincha, Eusebio, Maradona, Puskas, Di Stefano, Rivera, Romario, Baggio, Platini, Beckenbauer, Rumenigge, Scirea, Van Basten, Baresi, Banks, Muller, Ronaldo, Messi ecc. ecc. ecc. una lista da cui non se ne uscirebbe più
Ma i nomi che ho scritto a getto sono tutti leggende ma certamente non hanno portato rivoluzioni a livello di gioco, e per alcuni, solo parzialmente a livello di ruolo.
Esempio pratico: possiamo dire prima di Cruyff c'era un modo di intendere e giocare a calcio e dopo di lui ve ne fu un altro (migliore o peggiore non lo giudico io, ma certamente altro) stessa cosa per ruoli specifici, il terzino prima di Maldini....l'ala prima di Best ecc. ecc.
Su altri, pur riconoscendone l'assoluta grandezza credo non si possa dire altrettanto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Certo, io parlavo di europei e seguivo il discorso di quanto avessero trasformato il gioco, mantenendomi in questi paletti.
> Se invece le vediamo in termini assoluti, ovvero semplicemente fuoriclasse i nomi sono innumerevoli: Pelè, Garrincha, Eusebio, Maradona, Puskas, Di Stefano, Rivera, Romario, Baggio, Platini, Beckenbauer, Rumenigge, Scirea, Van Basten, Baresi, Banks, Muller, Ronaldo, Messi ecc. ecc. ecc. una lista da cui non se ne uscirebbe più
> Ma i nomi che ho scritto a getto sono tutti leggende ma certamente non hanno portato rivoluzioni a livello di gioco, e per alcuni, solo parzialmente a livello di ruolo.
> Esempio pratico: possiamo dire prima di Cruyff c'era un modo di intendere e giocare a calcio e dopo di lui ve ne fu un altro (migliore o peggiore non lo giudico io, ma certamente altro) stessa cosa per ruoli specifici, il terzino prima di Maldini....l'ala prima di Best ecc. ecc.
> Su altri, pur riconoscendone l'assoluta grandezza credo non si possa dire altrettanto.



sisi sono d'accordo


----------



## zagor62 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Salve. Vorrei dare un piccolo contributo a questa discussione su Cruiff. Da premettere io ho 51 amnni, e ho visto, seppur ragazzino delle partite in TV sia dell'aiax che dell'Olanda di questo grande, grandissimo giocatore.Ai piu' giovani , dico, che non sanno cosa si sono persi vedere giocare un giocatore simile. Io lo metterei sul podio insieme a Maradona e pele( questo ultimo purtroppo non ho mai visto giocare) Cruiff, oltre esser stato definito il profeta di un nuovo calcio per l'epoca , era di suo il fior fiore del calcio in se'....
Mi dispiace, ma non ci azzacca nessunparagone con Maldini, per quanto il terziono del Milan è stato un eccellente atleta del calcio.No! Cruiff è stato come giocatore di calcio il meglio che sia esisistito ancora infino ai giorni nostri il migliore in europa. e nei primi tre a livello Mondiale.Per certi aspetti insuperato anche a livello mondiale meglio di Maradona e Pele'.Ripeto; Per certi aspetti. La sua classe era pura e rispecchiava come l'argento puro. Le sue giocate eleganti, veloci, potenti, scattanti, sinuose era, un vero spettacolo vederlo giocare. Van Bansten grandissimo giocatore di livello sublime, pur in ruoli diversi da Olandese come Cruiff, deve stare anche Lui dietro questo meraviglioso atleta. La suia classe cristallina come l'acqua pura, la sua versatilita', intelligenza tattica, la sua personalita' da Leader indiscusso, il suo ingegno, i suoi dribbling, il suo fiuto del Goal, il suo modo di difendere, tutto era da repertorio da primo della classe. In fedeb mia, a parte Maradona, non ho mai visto nessun altro giocatore in questa terra ai livelli di Cruiff. E parlo negli ultimi 40 anni.... I vari Messi, Cristiano Ronaldo, e i migliori campioni, come anche o Rei Platini gia' piu' avanti dei campioni attuali, cosi' come Van Bansten o chiunque altro , per quanto grandi, grandissimi giocatori, al confronto con Cruiff, restano sempre una spanna minore e, per alcuni nomi di oggi , come definiti fuoriclasse, lontano ancora da poter esser accostati al piu' grande calciatore di tutti i tempi Europeo, e uno dei 3 piu' forti del mondo mai apparso sui rettangoli di gioco dello sport del cacio.Questo era Cruiif


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2014)

zagor62 ha scritto:


> Salve. Vorrei dare un piccolo contributo a questa discussione su Cruiff. Da premettere io ho 51 amnni, e ho visto, seppur ragazzino delle partite in TV sia dell'aiax che dell'Olanda di questo grande, grandissimo giocatore.Ai piu' giovani , dico, che non sanno cosa si sono persi vedere giocare un giocatore simile. Io lo metterei sul podio insieme a Maradona e pele( questo ultimo purtroppo non ho mai visto giocare) Cruiff, oltre esser stato definito il profeta di un nuovo calcio per l'epoca , era di suo il fior fiore del calcio in se'....
> Mi dispiace, ma non ci azzacca nessunparagone con Maldini, per quanto il terziono del Milan è stato un eccellente atleta del calcio.No! Cruiff è stato come giocatore di calcio il meglio che sia esisistito ancora infino ai giorni nostri il migliore in europa. e nei primi tre a livello Mondiale.Per certi aspetti insuperato anche a livello mondiale meglio di Maradona e Pele'.Ripeto; Per certi aspetti. La sua classe era pura e rispecchiava come l'argento puro. Le sue giocate  eleganti, veloci, potenti, scattanti, sinuose era, un vero spettacolo vederlo giocare. Van Bansten grandissimo giocatore di livello sublime, pur in ruoli diversi da Olandese come Cruiff, deve stare anche Lui dietro questo meraviglioso atleta. La suia classe cristallina come l'acqua pura, la sua versatilita', intelligenza tattica, la sua personalita' da Leader indiscusso, il suo ingegno, i suoi dribbling, il suo fiuto del Goal, il suo modo di difendere, tutto era da repertorio da primo della classe. In fedeb mia, a parte Maradona, non ho mai visto nessun altro giocatore in questa terra ai livelli di Cruiff. E parlo negli ultimi 40 anni.... I vari Messi, Cristiano Ronaldo, e i migliori campioni, come anche o Rei Platini gia' piu' avanti dei campioni attuali, cosi' come Van Bansten o chiunque altro , per quanto grandi, grandissimi giocatori, al confronto con Cruiff, restano sempre una spanna minore e, per alcuni nomi di oggi , come definiti fuoriclasse, lontano ancora da poter esser accostati al piu' grande calciatore di tutti i tempi Europeo, e uno dei 3 piu' forti del mondo mai apparso sui rettangoli di gioco dello sport del cacio.Questo era Cruiif



vedo che il Topic ha fatto successo xD
grazie per esserti iscritto! Cmq hai capito perchè paragono Maldini a Cruijff vero? Per il fatto della Costanza IMPRESSIONANTE del Milanista...nessuno e ripeto NESSUNO è stato così costante nel Calcio...Totti sono 20 anni che fa grandi cose, ma tra i migliori nel suo ruolo è stato da fine anni 90 fino al 2007 (come del resto tutti i Fenomeni) invece solo Maldini è stato quasi 20 anni al Top...Cruijff per me è il Giocatore Europeo più forte


----------



## zagor62 (8 Febbraio 2014)

bhe! E' fuori dubbio che Maldini è stato un grande.Magari 20 anni di continuo no. ma 15 anni di altissimi livelli sicuramente.Pero' la classe di Cruiff e' stata qualcosa di particolare seppure non continuativa. Alcuni lo hanno definito il Pele' bianco, e altri addirittura il piu' forte di tutti in assoluto .Anche degli stesi Pele' e Maradona. Sicuramente in 2 cose era realmente a mio avviso superiore a loro: La personalita' da vero Leader e la velocita' quando partiva palla al piede


----------

